# The iPhone Manual Says ....



## iMav (Jan 24, 2008)

The hoopla ha about the iphone and our techie hands on style of trying out devices makes us skip some really hilarious stuff that is given in the device manuals

It says whilst driving if ur listening to radio do not receive calls. Whats funny u might ask - the reasoning is what made me go *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

this is info i got from a fren who bought the iphone so its not exact words but here is what it tries to say... 

It says that:

*To avoid iPhone from exploding*

Avoid using iPhone if ur listening to radio because iPhone contains radio transmitters and recievers sometimes energy through antenna is high so iPhone can lead to explosive situations so while driving dont recieve call or switch off radio and then receive the calls *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

another 1:

*To improve battery life
*
temperature in which is it is supposed to be kept 0-35 degrees celcius else battery life reduces *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

1 more this is 1 of the most hilarious:

*To use iPhone for Terrorism:

*iphone contains sensitive components. Do not bend drop crush iphone. sometimes when iphone is used in areas with high radio frequency or blasting areas and accidently falls off with a minimum height of 1 feet it can blast

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 25, 2008)

eh? where's the source? which dimwit would be writing a manual like this? Not anyone from Apple, am sure.


----------



## utsav (Jan 25, 2008)

Ye iphone kum .ibomb jyada lagta hai


----------



## iMav (Jan 25, 2008)

gauravakaasid said:


> eh? where's the source? .





iMav said:


> this is info i got from a fren who bought the iphone so its not exact words but here is what it tries to say...


does everything have to have a linked source


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 25, 2008)

^^ Unless you are making a joke.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 25, 2008)

wow, sounds like a huge laugh*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 25, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hehe... Having spent a week with iPhone I just have one word for it:

Overhyped!


----------



## iMav (Jan 25, 2008)

^^ welcome to the real world something gx and me had been shouting ever since the leaks


----------



## krazzy (Jan 25, 2008)

The iPhone manual pdf is available for download on the Apple site. I have it and i've read it. But don't remember the part iMav gave. I think it was in the end which i skipped.


----------



## iMav (Jan 25, 2008)

^^ i stand to correction the part iv posted has been given to me by my friend over IM when he told me about all this he said he read all this and typed it while reading


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 25, 2008)

Lol........


----------



## iMav (Jan 26, 2008)

yes its there in this *iPhone Important Product Information Guide (with safety information)* available at *support.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/ACSerialReceiver.woa/wa/manualsList?config=WH8

page 10 



			
				apple manual said:
			
		

> Operate iPhone in a place where the temperature is always between
> 0º and 35º C (32º to 95º F). *Battery life might temporarily shorten in
> low-temperature conditions*.



this is what i got with regards to the car radio thing:



			
				apple manual said:
			
		

> Vehicles RF signals may affect installed or inadequately shielded
> electronic systems in motor vehicles. Check with the manufacturer or
> its representative regarding your vehicle.



didnt find anything regarding 1 feet in the manual will ask my friend 

ok i clarified the 1 feet wala thing - its a sticker on the manual so it makes 2 out of 3 things right


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 26, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^ welcome to the real world something gx and me had been shouting ever since the leaks



Boss Maine pehle bhi bola tha.. in some other thread related to iPhone lekin nobody listened so I ignored. 



krazyfrog. said:


> The iPhone manual pdf is available for download on the Apple site. I have it and i've read it. But don't remember the part iMav gave. I think it was in the end which i skipped.



Boss sometimes you have to make a li'l bit of funny interpretations too. Otherwise life gets so dry


----------



## napster007 (Jan 26, 2008)

lagta hai Apple wale are trying to promote terrorism.  

Now the iphone can be called the dynamite not the LG anymore!!!!!


----------



## magneticme200 (Jan 28, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Hehe... Having spent a week with iPhone I just have one word for it:
> 
> Overhyped!



yes thts absolutely true ......!!!!!


----------



## Tanmay (Jan 28, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Hehe... Having spent a week with iPhone I just have one word for it:
> 
> Overhyped!




Ohh well, sad to know, still a lot of people dont know the real capabilities of the iPhone 



iMav said:


> yes its there in this iPhone Important Product Information Guide (with safety information) available at *support.apple.com/cgi-bin/Web...ist?config=WH8
> 
> page 10
> 
> ...



Duh ! iPhone does use a Li-Ion Battery ! Every battery has its operating temperatures beyond which battery life tends to reduce !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Hehe... Having spent a week with iPhone I just have one word for it:
> 
> Overhyped!


Ofcource its overhyped. As long as apple caries its "Posh" tag, all its products will be overhyped. But we still need to appritiate the fact that the iPhone does project quite a few innovations making our lives easier.

Its very sad that every good product gets ruined by either overhype or by ignorance.
Look at Apple TV, DVD-RAM, Linux, Solaris and BSD for the later, and iPhone, Mac OSX, Windows Vista, iPod and the XO-1 laptop for the former.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 28, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Hehe... Having spent a week with iPhone I just have one word for it:
> 
> Overhyped!




Its not Overhyped,

its iHaiieeped


----------

